# Carb Cycling Meal Plans



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

As of yet, I havent been able to find anyone draw up their meal plans. Im going for the simultaneous fat loss and lean muscle gain at once approach (difficult but acheiveable apparently)

I train around 7.30pm, only time I can, I work pretty much 8am-6pm

Please critique or just tell me if Iv got this right or way off

I weight 202lb and have around 16/17% BF

*No Carb Days*

MEAL #1

3 Whole Eggs, 2 Egg Whites

MEAL #2

SHAKE: 50g Whey Protein with 1 tablespoon of All Natural Peanut butter, 5g Creatine Mono

MEAL #3

Chicken/Turkey Breast Salad

MEAL #4

SHAKE: 50g Whey Protein with 1 tablespoon of All Natural Peanut butter

MEAL #5

Red Meat or Fish with Veg (Cauli, Brocolli or Green Beans)

MEAL #6

SHAKE: 50g Whey with 1 tablespoon all natural peanut butter

*Mid Carb Days*

MEAL #1

Oats with semi skimmed milk, Lean Sliced Meat

MEAL #2

SHAKE: 50g Whey Protein with 1 tablespoon of All Natural Peanut butter, 5g Creatine Mono

MEAL #3

Chicken Salad Sandwich, Apple

MEAL #4

2x Yoghurts or 150g Lean Meat

MEAL #5 (Pre Work Out)

Chicken Breast/Fish/Turkey/Rump Steak

100g Rice/Cous Cous/Sweet Potato

Veg (Cauli, Brocolli or Green Beans)

MEAL #6 (PWO)

5g Universal Storm/Green Mag

60g Whey

1 Banana

*High Carb Days*

MEAL #1

Oats with semi skimmed milk, Lean Sliced Meat

MEAL #2

SHAKE: 50g Whey Protein with 1 tablespoon of All Natural Peanut butter, 5g Creatine Mono

MEAL #3

Chicken Salad Sandwich, Apple, Yoghurt

MEAL #4

Bagel With Lean Meat

MEAL #5 (Pre Work Out)

Chicken Breast/Fish/Turkey/Rump Steak

250g Rice/Cous Cous/Sweet Potato

MEAL #6 (PWO)

5g Universal Storm/Green Mag

60g Whey

1 Banana

MEAL #7

Wholemeal Toast

Slow Release Shake


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

carb cycling works but its very hard if you dont dedicate yourself to it 100% due to the complex nature of it or at least this is what i have been told by alot of people who have tried it.


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

I dont understand the complex nature of it, by this do you mean the low carb days?

Im on the Dave Palumbo diet currently so doing that only 3 days a week will be childsplay to me


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

im point was that after alll the cardio and being nackered from the lack of carbs its just much simpler to stick to a very basic meal plan then having to take different meals every day.

something like the dp diet like your using is easy as theres only like 3 different meals in the whole thing


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

Its easy in principle but its bad for your head, and only eating 3 different meals for months on end gets to you a bit

Im also finding it very difficult to get myself down the gym, Im very tired a lot of the time


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

just work out what your gonna eat for a high carb day, so this is the day when you have full carbs in the diet... then take out some of the carbs as a medium day keep everything else as the high day except some of the carbs... then take out more for carbs for the low day... once again the same food only the carbs are lowered.

meal 1 eg...

50g whey / Oats 100g on a high day

50g whey / Oats 60g on a med day

50g whey / Oats 20g on a low day


----------

